# New Tele project



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

So I started another one a week or so ago. This time a Cedar and Walnut. Why Cedar? Well it's a beautiful piece that I bought from a woodworkers stash in the 80's. It has been waiting for some project and now it seems like the time. 

I own a 66' with a Lp minibucker in the neck and I want to have a guitar to replicate it in case I have to sell it. I sold the one I had a couple of weeks ago so here we go. 

Cedar .. almost one piece :smile: I had to glue a small piece on the edge to get the full size. This board was only 1" thick so I thought that a sandwich might be worth a try so I laminated some Walnut in the middle. 

It's 4. 07 lbs right now .. Think it will come in under 6 lbs?

It will be a Gibson minibucker in the neck and a JS Moore pu to match in the bridge... 




















The neck was an ebay suprise.....


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

That's going to be pretty light, but looks cool so far.
I love seeing pictures of builds coming together.


----------



## Murchu (Jul 15, 2009)

ahh! what are you going to do with that piece of wood.laminate.
imo you have missed the chance to pull the switches thru the body,stick the pickups on rings and be brave ! make a tele without a pickguard. lovely pice of wood.
rgds
Murchu


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

It won't have a pick guard. I like the look of a control plate. 

Shooting for another like this 

http://s15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/shoretyus/guitar build/?action=view&current=IMG_3969.jpg


----------



## Murchu (Jul 15, 2009)

hi
thats just too woody.
I've done one (strat style) laminate, and while I had it in two I routed for the switches and pulled them thru the body and the only problem was on assembly you needed the skill of a guynacoligist(sorry cant spell)


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Murchu said:


> hi
> thats just too woody.
> I've done one (strat style) laminate, and while I had it in two I routed for the switches and pulled them thru the body and the only problem was on assembly you needed the skill of a guynacoligist(sorry cant spell)


I'm one of many, many people, who LOVE the look of natural wood, not to mention that I can personally attest to whatever Pat decides to do to and with this guitar, it'll turn out great. He'll figure it out.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Murchu said:


> hi
> thats just too woody.
> guynacoligist(sorry cant spell)


Too funny ... sorry but I live in the woods...This guitar is a statement about this piece of wood really. The guy I got it from worked in a lumber mill all his life and probably brought it home one night with a project in mind. He died and I ended up with it. 

I also don't like hidden switches etc. Being a custom made axe you are free to change it and having to be a guykneecologist ain't my thing.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Beautiful piece of wood. Nice project you have going there.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

looks good! what finish will it have?


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

looks real nice pat :rockon2:


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> It won't have a pick guard. I like the look of a control plate.
> 
> Shooting for another like this


my goodness, that's a sexy beast.
good luck with the new project!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Crappy light tonight.. but a taste ...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

The blue is a reflection of a tarp


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Looking great!


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

How dark of a finish is it ultimately going to have?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Not much darker but more golden. I toyed with the idea of staining it but I just love clear Cedar. I will probably hang it in the sun lots while the finish is curing and that will help it change colour too. Going to put _Tons_ of lacquer on this one... Cedar is very soft. Main reason for the walnut is to have some strength for the strap buttons.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Do you think neck dive will be an issue? What kind of wood is the neck?


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Looks Great!
And so easy to work with.
Everyone says it's too soft but....................
I just love the look of cedar.I really hope it is strong enough!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

lookin good!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Luke98 said:


> Do you think neck dive will be an issue? What kind of wood is the neck?


The neck is maple. Near as I can tell it's on the edge of neck dive but the body was 4 lbs before routing. What I gather from the net I suspect 3 lb's and under would get you dive. 

Marty.... Thinline... he'll have neck dive...:sport-smiley-002:.. that's lovely. I almost ventured into binding but a) couldn't decide the colour.. but that's nice b) thought that binding with the walnut would be too much c) a tad lazy. 

Cedar is soft. The Cocobolo and Cedar I did was such a nice guitar I had to try again. Toyed with an epoxy coating but heck I can sand and spray it again. As of now it has 2 thick coats of this heavy sealer and two heavy coats of lacquer on it. Today will it see lots more coats.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

that should look wicked man...did,nt notice if you posted but what kinda hardware are you putting on it..and what kinda pups?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

al3d said:


> that should look wicked man...did,nt notice if you posted but what kinda hardware are you putting on it..and what kinda pups?


I bought a Gibson Mini humbucker and Jon Moore is winding a Tele bridge to match. Probably use a Wilkenson bridge


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

> Marty.... Thinline... he'll have neck dive..... that's lovely.


 I chambered it very little.I knew it was going to be light:smile:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

martyb1 said:


> I chambered it very little.I knew it was going to be light:smile:


What does you fancy pant's scale read? :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Coming.... needs a couple of knobs.. but it kicks a**. It's hard to get good pic today. The neck doesn't show the flame very well


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)




----------

